# GSP questions?



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

I have decided that in the near future I will be getting a GSP to use for hunting pheasant and grouse. I hunt mainly CRP with some tree rows/groves. Does anybody have any opinions, suggested breeders, must have reading material? I live in Fargo, so am looking for a breeder nearby. Thanks for the help


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

random thoughts

Decide what range you are comfortable with shorthairs are available with normal ranges of 50- 500 ( or more) yards , range is the thing most often frustrating new Pointing dog owners. And range is bred into the dog so its best to start with what you really want than it is to try and adjust the dogs natural range thru training.

then dont limit yourself to local breeders buy the best you can afford mine are 13 years old and still good hunters you will have the dog for a long time

for me white and liver dogs are the easiest to keep track of in the field but my dogs run pretty big, if you do any duck hunting the liver and gray old style color dogs are easier to hide near a blind

Have you ever trained a pointer of any breed? they all train the same pretty much

Also if you do a lot of late season hunting I would look at GWP also, there is a reason they are popular up there, they handle extreme cold up there better than shorthairs

Dick Monson and Ken W can both probably point you to local GWP sources.

Gonehunting also would be an excellent source of info about GWPs and hes probably the most dog knowlegable guy on this board in general

IMO the GSP is the best all around continental upland dog with the GWP a close second

I am adopting a 1 1/2 year old GWP right now although the guy who is giving it to me said he will wait 4 months until I'm off crutches.

I've been a GSP guy for 40 years and this GWP will be my first I am looking forward to it.

troubles with bird dogs by evans

delmar smith method

Paul Long's "Training Pointing Dogs":

are three good books


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Bob welcome to the dark side going with a GWP. LOL What kennel is the GWP coming from?? I may know them.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

PM bontop2. He just got a GWP pup locally and you fellows are close by. I always had labs before I hunted with Ken W. His Rocky made a believer out of me for a GWP and I was due for a new pup anyway. Mine works pretty close but we always hunt cattails. Don't want a ranging dog there. If a guy only hunts grass his season will be short once the snow drifts it down.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dick, that picture makes me cold looking at it :lol: :lol:

I dont know the breeding of the GWP yet, it is a dog that someone got because they wanted a dog then found out what high energy dogs bird dogs of any breed are

they now have a new baby so they want to get rid of the dog

he points birds in their yard and chases squirells so their is probably some hope he will be trainable


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Wires are every easy to work with. I have had them for almost 20 years now. They can be very stubburn and try to out think you. My old girl was from german stock and could be very very sharp at time but was a great dog and gave me some very nice pups.I how have her grand daughter and is doing very will. I just have been so busted up for the 16 months can't do a whole lot of field work with her.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> I just have been so busted up for the 16 months can't do a whole lot of field work with her.


sucks doesn't it, its going to be long fall for me with this knee injury, I dont care one way or the other about shooting game but I sure want to see my dogs in the field

I live to see them doing their thing, I'm hoping I'm walking by January maybe I can go to Kansas or Arizona


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Yea it sucks bad. I went to the doc yesterday and he was very pleased with my knee movement so far. just hang in there and it will be over before you know it.. Where are you in GA ??


----------



## Jimmie's Pop (Mar 29, 2009)

There are many GWP owners on this board, that doesn't mean there aren't a lot of GSP's in this area. Don't let the GWP guys deter you. I live in Bismarck and my GSP does fine. No neoprene needed.
Mine ranges 50-75 yds and has parents from Bluegrass Kennel in MN and Indian Hills kennel also in MN. I don't know if Indian Hills is still in business, their website is down and I haven't been able to find a number.

There is a well known breeder in SD named Sharpshooter kennel.
There is a Deutsch Kurzhaar breeder in Minot named Vom Gansehimmel that has outstanding brother sister dogs named named Cali and Cole. I think Cali was already bred this year to a stud out of Bismarck and I know Cole spent the last year testing in Germany and am unsure if he's back yet. The Kurzhaars tend to be a little larger, which is good if you are a big duck hunter.
Google the name and state of any of these kennels and you'll find a website.
These are just a few that I have seen. Take your time and visit the kennels you're looking at. Check out gundogbreeders.com. There are many others in ND, SD, MN and a ton in the IA area. 
I couldn't ask for an easier dog to train or a better companion. Good luck.


----------



## Jimmie's Pop (Mar 29, 2009)

Forgot to mention Sharpshooters Kennel has multiple VC's, I'd love to hear about a GWP kennel that can claim that. Probably where my next dog is from. Top Gun kennel in Iowa has well tested lines as well.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey JP, I sure didn't intend to demean GSP. Sorry if it came off that way.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dick Monson said:


> Hey JP, I sure didn't intend to demean GSP. Sorry if it came off that way.


you didn't and the idea I did is funny


----------



## Jimmie's Pop (Mar 29, 2009)

Dick Monson said:


> Hey JP, I sure didn't intend to demean GSP. Sorry if it came off that way.


You didn't. With so much talk about DD's/GWP's on this board I thought I'd try to save a thread asking for GSP breeders. I didn't mean to sound offended. It's possible he's already done his research, decided on a GSP and just wanted to know about some breeders in the area. I live in the area and I did.
You DD/GWP guys sometimes forget your dogs poop stinks. It's not your fault you love your pups so much. For the record, my GSP's poop actually does smell like freshly bloomed roses in the early morning.

Speed Train Your Own Bird Dog by Larry Mueller
Gun Dog Training by Bill Tarrant helped me out as well.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Jimmie's Pop said:


> Forgot to mention Sharpshooters Kennel has multiple VC's, I'd love to hear about a GWP kennel that can claim that. Probably where my next dog is from. Top Gun kennel in Iowa has well tested lines as well.


 I don't have any VC but i do have 3 generations of Master hunters..


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> You DD/GWP guys sometimes forget your dogs poop stinks.


 Ahhh, smells are in the nose of the beholder. Besides how could you save a thread on GSPs? (Just got my new Ugly Dog catalog...pinups all.)


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Dick Monson said:


> > You DD/GWP guys sometimes forget your dogs poop stinks.
> 
> 
> Ahhh, smells are in the nose of the beholder. Besides how could you save a thread on GSPs? (Just got my new Ugly Dog catalog...pinups all.)


 Dick that's my favorite catalog.. My state tag on my truck is UGLYDOG. you just got to love an ugly dog........


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

http://www.navhda.org/invhist.html


----------



## Jimmie's Pop (Mar 29, 2009)

ryanps18 said:


> http://www.navhda.org/invhist.html


Sharpshooters Kennel is in WI, my mistake. That's a lot of dogs from one kennel to pass a best of the best Invitational. 
The only thing uglier than a GWP is a Griffon. Can't say I mind hunting with them though.


----------



## rmkod (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a GSP out of Sharpshooters and highly recommend them. If you want to look closer to home, look at Wally Wahl and Sharptail Kennels. I have also seen a number of dogs out of Top Gun Kennels and all were great as well. Willow Creek Kennels in Little Falls is another place to look that has great dogs.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Since you live in Fargo......I would check out Top Shelf Kennels in Horace.Jeff Jealbert raises GWP and is a field trial judge.He did a good job getting my Max started for me.

If you might be interested in Brittany's.....check out Luther Kennels between Cassleton and Mapleton.


----------



## LuckCounts (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a GSP and she's been great! I got mine in Oklahoma but I hear good things about Sharpshooters. No matter what you decide, good luck and enjoy the partnership that you develop. There's nothing more amazing than watching a dog do what it was bred to do.


----------



## brdhunt36 (Oct 24, 2004)

If you live in Fargo you have a great kennel about 80 miles North of you. in Emerado North Dakota. {Wild Spur Kennels} I had a dog trained there and seen dogs they have for sale work in the field you won't be disappointed. Iam very happy with my GSP that was trained there. Check there website out.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

> Decide what range you are comfortable with shorthairs are available with normal ranges of 50- 500 ( or more) yards , range is the thing most often frustrating new Pointing dog owners. And range is bred into the dog so its best to start with what you really want than it is to try and adjust the dogs natural range thru training.


Bob is exactly right. If your the type of person who is uncomfortable with your dog ranging out several hundred yards then you want a breeder who breeds for foot hunting or NAVHDA type dogs rather than field trial. Huge differences so choose your breeder carefully or better yet go visit them and see their dogs first hand.


----------

